# Identifying Brass Track Manufacturer



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

I have come across this kind G-scale track a few times, but I am unable to identify who makes and/or made it. It appears very well made, but no manufacturer marks. It has two tabs per tie on each side except the last tie. Also the brass track piece with no joiner has a beveled end.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like the track once made by Kalamazoo Toy Trains. I have a few straight sections. Kalamazoo has been out of business for over a decade. Hartland Locomotive Works took over the locomotives and rolling stock, but not the track.

It was nice track.
David Meashey


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Dave!


----------

